# Diaper Rash with my Baby



## Lucyca

My 1 and half years baby has been suffering from diaper rashes very much. I change the diaper often. But the rashes prolonging onto the bottom of my baby. What I should do for an effective removal of the rashes.


----------



## pokeyac

It's good to let the baby's bottom be exposed to air to let the skin dry out well. Let the baby run around naked for a while. Are you using any diaper cream or anything to treat the rash? Zinc oxide diaper creams are helpful. Sometimes a rash can actually be a yeast infection that needs further treatment. Your pediatrician would be able to diagnose this.


----------



## twixer

it could be a yeast infection, which requires more treatment.


----------



## bxmom2

Cocunut oil works well if it's yeast. Apply and let area air dry after a bath or during sleep.


----------



## sgvmom

My girl gets a diaper rash from citrus. It could be food related if not an infection as previous posters have mentioned.


----------



## Ash28

Usually baby has diaper rash , try to expose her once in a while without diaper to breath.

use a humidifier too cause sometimes baby's skin gets dried esp if he's always in an airconditioned room.Put vaseline around the affected areas.


----------



## myoungalfaro

*Diaper rashes -- food sensitivities (who knew!?)*

Hi.
As others have stated, food sensitivities can cause constant diaper rashes.

My experience with my 2.5 yr old and the experience of a few of my friends with their children have surprised us. For example, when a friend of mine changed formula brands, diaper rashes immediately stopped. Another friend weaned her son off the bottle (formula) and in less than a week there was never another diaper rash. For my son, once we removed everything from his diet (and mine when I was breastfeeding), his diaper rashes stopped (we were surprised that our son was and still is allergic to several food types). My boy is still in diapers and we have not had a diaper rash for 2 years (after 6 months old, we solved the issue).

Good luck -- its very frustrating to not have a quick solution!


----------



## DaliaJesse

Coconut oil works well. 

- Wash your baby's bottom properly with water after change of each diaper

- Let it dry completely and apply the coconut oil on the affected area

- Allow it to dry before wearing new diaper.

This process helps in removal of diaper rashes completely.

We need to avoid citrus fruits during breastfeeding, it causes diaper rash in babies.


----------



## ScienceMommy101

Earth mama angel baby bottom balm is worth a try...that stuff is like magic.


----------

